# HP Pavilion Gaming 15 - CPU problem



## TipsyL (Feb 15, 2022)

Hello,
First off all sorry for my bad English I hope you will understand me haha.

I have a bad experience with this laptop, it has been at service provider twice in a year.
Motherboard was changed every time because of overheating. They solved the problem of not overheating the last time.
During game play, temperatures are 95+ C. Thermal throttling all the time, constant EDP other under RING while on full load or TS bench.
I tried to undervolt the CPU but the temperatures don’t go down. Disabling the turbo boost reduce the temps.
The laptop is clean from dust, on a cooling pad... Maybe the thermal paste is in bad condition idk.
I tried to undervolt it but nothing. Drivers are all update, BIOS also.
Googled, tried various threads and settings but nothing...
*Laptop model - *HP Pavilion Gaming 15-dk0016nm
Specs:
CPU - Intel i5 9300H 2.4GHz
GPU - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1650
RAM: 16 GB DDR4 Crucial SO-DIMM

If you can help me I would be grateful !


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm not an expert on laptops, but it's a laptop. I would expect this. You can't fit both power and good cooling in such a small package.

Maybe re-pasting would help, but I have my doubts. Without a proper cooling HSF (heatsink + fan) in place, the renewed paste can only do so much. Same story for cooling pads without enough ventilation cutouts at the bottom of the laptop.


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 15, 2022)

I know, but even an undervolt can't lower the temperature. I think there are problems with turbo limit control.
The processor does not use its full potential...
My assumptions are, not an expert either.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2022)

TipsyL said:


> They solved the problem of not overheating


Your screenshot shows that there is a cooling problem. The 9300H has a 45W TDP power rating.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




A well designed laptop should have a cooler that can cool a 45W processor. It should be able to run at 45W without the CPU ever overheating. You cannot run at 20W without overheating. The repair shop probably did a bad job installing the heatsink. You should fix this or take it back to the repair shop. Keep going back to the repair shop until your computer can run at 45W without overheating. That is what you paid for. If they cannot fix this problem then ask for your money back so you can buy a new laptop.


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm so nervous now. I waited 3 weeks for the laptop.
"HP" authorized repair shop, I can not believe.
An expert figured out my problem in one post ...

I'm really grateful.  @unclewebb


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2022)

It is best if you learn to replace the thermal paste. You can do a better job than the HP repair shop did.


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 15, 2022)

Is it a problem in installing the heatsink or the heatsink itself ?
I carried it to the service because of the warranty, but obviously big mistake.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2022)

I do not know how hot your laptop was when it was new. Either the heatsink is broken or it was not installed correctly.


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 16, 2022)

I asked stupid question... Sorry, will see what is the problem and update this thread.
Thanks !

BUMP !
The problem is solved, Im shocked how unprofessional they are.
From installing screws to thermal paste...

The third picture show a cracked end of the heatsink, do I have to change that or is it negligible?
I have to try to play games and see the temperature behavior then, but the TDP is max as seen (TS bench).

I set the core to -125, cache -100.6, max temp. is 76C on Arctic X-2 thermal paste.
What are the best i5-9300H settings for balance between temps & performance ?

Thank you man @unclewebb  !!!


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2022)

Your core temperatures while running the TS Bench are varying by 15°C to 17°C from core to core. If this causes any performance problems, you will have to redo the thermal paste and try again. Uneven temperatures are usually caused by the thermal paste or by a heatsink that might not be perfectly flat. Keep an eye on things and see if it improves or gets worse during the next week or so. 



TipsyL said:


> I'm shocked how unprofessional they are.


See if you can blow some dust out of the fans. It looks like a crappy job by HP service. When you see how unprofessional some shops are, it makes sense to learn how to do this job yourself. If one of the screws holding the heatsink down is stripped, that might be why the heatsink is not making even contact on all cores. 



TipsyL said:


> What are the best i5-9300H settings


I have never owned a laptop with that CPU so I am not sure what the best settings are. Go play a game and see how it performs. Turn on the Log File option so you have a record of your computer's performance. Attach a log so I can have a look.


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your core temperatures while running the TS Bench are varying by 15°C to 17°C from core to core. If this causes any performance problems, you will have to redo the thermal paste and try again. Uneven temperatures are usually caused by the thermal paste or by a heatsink that might not be perfectly flat. Keep an eye on things and see if it improves or gets worse during the next week or so.


I tightened the heatsink as best I could, for that very reason. Applied the thermal paste and spread it with a plastic tool. We will see.



unclewebb said:


> See if you can blow some dust out of the fans.


I blew out the fans and heatsink with compressed air and cleaned it with a non-electric brush.



unclewebb said:


> Attach a log so I can have a look.


Okey, when I have time I will attach it.

EDIT:
I played God of War, graphic settings: Original.
Here are the logs. @unclewebb


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 19, 2022)

@unclewebb log is attached.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2022)

TipsyL said:


> The problem is solved


I agree. The CPU and GPU temps look great now. Nowhere near 95°C like it used to run at while gaming. 

Maybe you can contact HP and teach them how to properly service a laptop.   

Were you using the Windows High Performance power plan during that log file? That will help your CPU run at its full rated speed. It might run a little hotter when you do this so leave it as is if you are happy with performance and your temperatures.


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 19, 2022)

Hahaha 
I may write a complaint to HP service.



unclewebb said:


> Were you using the Windows High Performance power plan during that log file?


The power plan was "Balanced" and the power mode "Better performance". PCI Express setting while plugged in is OFF.

Is it better to check Throttle Stop High Performance mode?

What do you think about changing offset values or should I try settings from another thread for the same CPU but different laptop manufacturer?

Sorry for interupting and asking so much questions...


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 20, 2022)

TipsyL said:


> Is it better to check Throttle Stop High Performance mode?


I do not know. Check that ThrottleStop option and find out. This allows your computer to access the Windows High Performance power plan which is typically hidden on most recent laptops. After you check this box in ThrottleStop, then you will be able to see this power plan in the Windows Power Options. Someone at Microsoft thought it would be a good idea to hide this plan. Not sure why. 

In High Performance mode, your CPU will run a little faster and a little hotter. It might not make a huge difference when playing a game. Many laptop owners prefer a little less performance if it means less heat so they use the Balanced power plan. 



TipsyL said:


> should I try settings from another thread


Do not waste your time searching forums for the best settings. No two CPUs are the same so if you want to undervolt some more, you need to spend some time testing your CPU. 

-120 mV to -125 mV for the cache and -175 mV to -200 mV for the core work reliably for many 9th Gen mobile CPUs. Run some TS Bench test to make sure no errors are reported and then play some games. If the voltage is not enough, you will likely see a blue screen or your computer will freeze and you will need to reboot. 

In the FIVR window set IccMax for both the CPU core and the CPU cache to the maximum value, 255.75. This helps avoid any IccMax related throttling.


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 20, 2022)

I set -120mV cache and -175mV core and the TS Bench did not show errors, but after that I opened some Google tabs and after one hour he crashed. Blue screen 2 times.

Went to Safe Mode, deleted .ini Throttle Stop file and back up. IccMax were set at max.
Now is stable with -100.6mV cache and -125mV core.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 20, 2022)

TipsyL said:


> Blue screen


A blue screen means your CPU needs more voltage. -100 mV cache and -125 mV core should be safe long term. 

Some people spend days trying to come up with the perfect voltages. I prefer to use a little extra voltage than the absolute bare minimum. One blue screen is one too many.


----------



## TipsyL (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi, @unclewebb
The thermal throttling came back.



unclewebb said:


> Your core temperatures while running the TS Bench are varying by 15°C to 17°C from core to core. If this causes any performance problems, you will have to redo the thermal paste and try again. Uneven temperatures are usually caused by the thermal paste or by a heatsink that might not be perfectly flat. Keep an eye on things and see if it improves or gets worse during the next week or so.


So, I need to redo the thermal paste. I will see if the heatsink is not flat but the screws are max. tightened..


----------

